# Standing water in alloy wheel bolt holes



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi all,
Anyone got any tips to remove the standing water inside the alloy wheel bolt holes? I used a Microfibre cloth which eventually worked using my finger but took a lot of time. I haven't got a blower or anything. Anyone got anymore good tips? Thanks


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Alloy wheel drying towel
https://wo-wo.co.uk/collections/wo-wo-car-detailing-products/products/alloy-wheel-drying-towel


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

The better half's hair dryer?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Pushing a bit of towel in won't get it all out. What I learnt to do was fill the hole with a bit of towel and then turn it ALL the way around about 4 or 5 turns. I found its important to completely rotate and keep turning. Just rubbing the towel in there won't work. Better to use a thinner towel too, like a kent drying towel.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

You could try an aerosol air spray, the kind you'd use for a computer keyboard etc..:thumb:


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

You do in fact own a blower, you've had it since you were born, it's called a set of lungs! 

Get a bendy drinking draw and blow through it into the bolt cavity. You dont get a lot of pressure from your lungs but it'll be enough to shift a bit if standing water. 

If you're being thorough you could remove one bolt at a time and use this approach plus a mf cloth.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

nbray67 said:


> The better half's hair dryer?


Now, you really would get some comments from the neighbours if you got the hairdryer out  

Not to mention getting lynched from the other half...


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-in-1-E...534695?hash=item213d21a067:g:61MAAOSwZb5bUGAq
i got one of these about three years ago i use it to dry the car all over. never had a problem with it if you shop about you can find them cheaper i think i paid £8 for mine. saves the wife nagging about her hair dryer


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies, some great tips



nbray67 said:


> The better half's hair dryer?


I thought about this, may give it a shot



pxr5 said:


> Pushing a bit of towel in won't get it all out. What I learnt to do was fill the hole with a bit of towel and then turn it ALL the way around about 4 or 5 turns. I found its important to completely rotate and keep turning. Just rubbing the towel in there won't work. Better to use a thinner towel too, like a kent drying towel.


Good tips will try this out



TonyHill said:


> You could try an aerosol air spray, the kind you'd use for a computer keyboard etc..:thumb:


I have some lying around. Might as well use it up :speechles



olliewills said:


> You do in fact own a blower, you've had it since you were born, it's called a set of lungs!
> 
> Get a bendy drinking draw and blow through it into the bolt cavity. You dont get a lot of pressure from your lungs but it'll be enough to shift a bit if standing water.
> 
> If you're being thorough you could remove one bolt at a time and use this approach plus a mf cloth.


Awesome the neighbors would definitely think I lost it. May have to try when no one is around :lol:



derbigofast said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-in-1-E...534695?hash=item213d21a067:g:61MAAOSwZb5bUGAq
> i got one of these about three years ago i use it to dry the car all over. never had a problem with it if you shop about you can find them cheaper i think i paid £8 for mine. saves the wife nagging about her hair dryer


Not a bad price. Good enough for getting water out of the wing mirror too?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Can of compressed air; the ones for cleaning cameras/lenses. Useful for air vents as well. 

(Just seen this above). 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Sometimes I'll flash over the wheel nut holes and wing mirrors with the wet'n'dry vacuum as I go round vacuuming the interior and engine bay.


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

Sidekick blower does job perfectly. Also drives water out of mirror casings, badges, trim, grilles etc. plus drys tyres for dressing.

Wouldn't be without mine.https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191167577047?ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F710-53481-19255-0%252F1%253Ftype%253D2%2526pub%253D5575403537%2526toolid%253D10001%2526campid%253D5338343596%2526item%253D191167577047%2526customid%253Dvms%25253Aeb%25253Ap%25253A191167577047%25253BEAIaIQobChMI2q212MrH3gIVQ6maCh1ySALsEAQYAyABEgK1BvD_BwE%2526gclid%253DEAIaIQobChMI2q212MrH3gIVQ6maCh1ySALsEAQYAyABEgK1BvD_BwE%2526srcrot%253D710-53481-19255-0%2526rvr_id%253D1734736452626%2526rvr_ts%253Df90108bc1660ab1329557d92fff18d0a&ul_noapp=true

£60 quid well spent. Many other home uses too - drying out shower enclosure, around sink taps etc.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

I have a sidekick and I would agree it's great for drying off wheel. I don't use it often but if you're looking for a tool to dry off water around wheel bolts then it's ideal.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you can afford it, buy the metro vac Air Force blaster, standing water will be a thing of the past and while you at the wheel bolts,you can dry the whole car .:detailer:


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

That sidekick blower is popular. But also you could get one of those small Airbed camping pumps, either battery or mains, I've got a couple and they are powerful. I sometimes use them for fanning the BBQ :-D

I have a large air compressor in the garage so I just use a blow gun attachment if I need to.


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

derbigofast said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-in-1-E...534695?hash=item213d21a067:g:61MAAOSwZb5bUGAq
> i got one of these about three years ago i use it to dry the car all over. never had a problem with it if you shop about you can find them cheaper i think i paid £8 for mine. saves the wife nagging about her hair dryer


Nice find. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Great find.

How large is the unit? There’s no banana for scale.


----------

